# What works for me



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

I hope that what I write helps at least one person. I am coping with IBS-C. Some days I am very distressed by the condition, some days I am free of symptoms. I definitely believe it is all in the mind; my mental state affecting my physical. Some years ago, I left my abusive husband, took the children to live in a woman's refuge. It was difficult but a positive experience, however following this, my ex-husband stalked me for about 3 years. I lived in absolute fear. I thought he would eventually kill me! Anyway, now I am happily settled. The children are doing great and I have been with my present husband for 3 years. Life is good. Yet at times, my stress/anxiety levels feel at fever pitch! When the stalking was occurring, I would tense up, waiting, ready to run or fight etc., then he would show, I would deal with it and I would feel relief. Now that I am no longer being stalked by him on a daily basis, I feel no relief, the tension mounts and mounts and mounts and mounts! There is no release!He harrassed me recently and for a few days afterwards, I was completely IBS symptom FREE! I am cured! - not so.... tension mounts, but no relief! I wait for relief.I thought it was important to give you background.How I cope:-I do not overload my digestive system. I have lowered my carb intake, do not over-eat, drink lots of fruit smoothies/juice, take evening primrose oil, take a herbal preparation of peppermint, fennel and liquorice daily. This, I do daily.If I am really stressed and my IBS-C is really problematic, I take peppermint oil in a capsule. I get this from my local chemist without prescription. This relaxes the bowl spasm and alleviates the gas. I sometimes use a suppository, just to help things pass along smoothly and calm things down.It is important for me to feel positive, relaxed and free from fear (fear gives me the runs; tension the constipation)and to do this I meditate, listen to soothing music (wind chimey stuff is nice) do yoga, go swimming and have a sauna twice a week if possible.I wish everyone out there good will and hope your own worries/stresses/fear/anxieties/phobias lessen. Have faith.... in yourself! Be true to yourself. We are all unique and wonderful.


----------

